

With $100M in Funding, Carbon3D Aiming to Make 3D Manufacturing a Reality - fictivmade
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/with-100m-in-funding-carbon3d-will-make-3d-manufacturing-a-reality/#.dynucu:M2no

======
lordnacho
I witnessed 3D printing for the first time yesterday. A friend of mine is an
old school inventor. (You know, makes things that you can touch.)

He has something called an Airwolf (not the helicopter) which seems to be a 3D
printer capable of printing its own spare parts.

It's pretty cool to watch a prototype being made. There's a lot of
considerations in the design, however. You have to think about cavities and
bridges, since there's a critical angle that the goop will not be able to
settle at. You also have material saving considerations such as how to fill an
internal cavity. There's also some tricks about how to make the 3D printed
thing look a bit nicer, since there's a limited resolution.

------
AYBABTME
Their demo looks like a consumer scale product, but I just read mentions of
industrial scale. Is there any plan to sell printers for consumers?

